# Anybody from Greensboro NC



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I live in Greensboro North Carolina and I would be interested in participating into a group.

Let me know if anybody from the area is interested.


----------



## betheileen (Oct 30, 2010)

*greensboro support group?*

I live in Greensboro and was wondering if there was any kind of shyness or social anxiety support group around town?


----------

